# Stick Steering Boats



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy New Year,

I was wondering if any members own a stick steering boat and what there feelings are on them ?

Looking for a Crappie retirement boat and like the idea everything located in one area since I fish alone 90% of the time.

Looking in the area of 12 to 15 foot boat , for I only will be using a 10 hp motor seeing alot places I go have hp. limit at 10 m.p.h.

Just thought I'd check and see if anyone would be willing to throw out some suggestions.

Thanks,

JimG


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Stick steering makes a lot of sense, especially on a smaller low horsepower boat. Easy to use and compact system. Saw a really nice stick system on a fourteen footer at Mosquito four years ago. The owner had designed and made all the components and did a truly professional installation. Bridges Marine in Cuyahoga Falls had a stick system to sell nine years ago.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not too far from where you're at, I'll retire in 6/7 years and have the same thoughts of a smaller easier to handle boat. I too fish by myself 90 percent of the time.

I think I read somewhere in here that Ohio is considering changing some of the restricted HP lakes to idle only. I don't know if it's true/false but I would look into it before I bought the smaller motor. Hopefully you'll have the time in retirement to "expand your horizons" and fish a variety of waters and a larger motor such as a 25 or 40 hp won't drain the bank but it give you options for a little larger waters. I would also go with a larger 15'/16' boat. I fished out of a 12' and a 14' boat and it didn't take much wind to make me want something a little bigger, and add a few 10' or 12' crappie rods and they fill up a smaller boat pretty quick. I would think a 16' crappie boat would be perfect for an older fella looking to just spend more time on the water. On the stick steering, I like the idea but it really wouldn't matter much to me. I just don't spend much time at the big motor in a days fishing. In a way, I like all that stuff behind me.

Good luck in your search. Crappiedude


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I had a older 16ft boat with a 35 evinrude on it ,boat worked just fantastic.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks guys every little bit in info helps.

I have to time to do research here and will look into 16 foot also.

Just want to make this last boat the one I will enjoy.

Happy New Year,
JimG


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

The only thing I remember reading negative about stick steer is if you get into a little chop, you may get a little more wet being up front. Might not be fun being wet early in the year. The ones at bass pro look cool. They look comfy and look like you wouldn't need to move from that front seat.

Good luck in '09 Jim.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

My grandpaps loved his dynacraft alum with a stick steer 35HP- he liked the fact it left more room in a smaller boat than a console, especially to laydown and sleep when he got tired. he didnt have to move a lot either when he was ready to fire up.

I personally got scared MANY times during his driving as he would get confused on which way it would turn when pulling up or pushing down. 

I think others may have encountered similar as at one time they got a pretty "unsafe" reputation and withered from the marketplace.

Made for some interesting days!  

He once hit the side of a shale bank wide open- we both were cut up pretty bad. We still fished the rest of the day.  

I saw the 09' stick rig listed in BPS catalog. Brought a smile to me.

GO FOR IT!!!
www.dobass.com

nip


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a 16' mod V with stick steer this past summer. I took it out once and decided right then that it was not for me. The boat came with a 40HP Yammie on it and would flat out fly. It was very hard for me to steer and I felt that I was going to loose control many times. I also thought that I was going to flip it over when I let off the throtle to fast one time. After that , I sold the 40 off of it and then took it home to strip out all the steering controls ect. I personaly would not recamend one but with a small outboard it may work better.


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

So many wonderful points to think about and I thank you all for your help.
I have used v -bottoms all my life and maybe might just end up sticking to something I know about.

I wondered if anyone had had problems with getting mixed up on the steering and that answers my question about that.
I smile thinking how ingrossed I get with Crappies that I might push the stick the wrong way, Be My Luck.

But for all of you who have shared it's just great there's a site with so many members willing to answer any request.

Thanks Guys,

JimG


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

http://www.wareagleboats.com/boats/detail.asp?id=13&catID=3

These are nice boats and handle excellant. Raider


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

2 guys I know have them. The operator difference is like night and day. 1 guy in Loisianna uses one. A 16ftr with a 40hp rude, and he's slick with it, but, he uses it a lot and they never get really rough water, just boat wake on the bayous he fishes. 
The other guy is fun to watch, not much fun to ride with, although at times on the edge exciting, especially at the ramp. Ironically, he has the same boat, but has a 50hp merc. He gets the throttle and stick mixed up and goes right instead of slowing down, or speeds up instead of going left, or whatever combination his confusion causes. Kinda dangerous, he is, but it's rarely a dull trip. And in rough water, he gets beat up and wet. 
I think after you got used to it, and weren't in a hurry, they would be good. The 1st guy gets to the spot, has the troller down, and is fishing before the boat has stopped moving, literally 30 seconds.


----------

